# I think i just bricked my GPU (FIXED )



## Karjian (Jun 1, 2019)

So recently i just bought a used GeForce® GTX 1070 WINDFORCE OC 8G and been using fine but i did something stupid and download Install a VBIOS download from the gigabyte website , and now i cannot boot up my PC with the GPU is there anyway to fix this ? I need to boot up PC by unplug the GPU and go into BIOS change the graphic configuration to IGPU and install back the GPU to make it boot up .
Whenever i use the GPU to boot up it will have a beep sound and i cant find any solution for that , have try removing the CMOS and put it back after few minutes its still same . 
Sorry for my bad english , hopefully someone can help me fix this . 

The first picture i attach is before i install the bios (Still can boot up details from GPU-Z)
The second picture is After i install bios and boot up using IGPU not the PCIE GPU 


My SPEC
My spec: I5 4460 
Motherboard Asus Intel B85M-G
Ram Kingston 8GB DDR3L 1600MHz
Seagate 1TB 7200 64mb sata3
GeForce® GTX 1070 WINDFORCE OC 8G 
(rev. 1.0)
Power Supply FSP HEXA+550W


----------



## MrGenius (Jun 1, 2019)

Do you have a copy of the original BIOS?


----------



## aQi (Jun 1, 2019)

Karjian said:


> So recently i just bought a used GeForce® GTX 1070 WINDFORCE OC 8G and been using fine but i did something stupid and download Install a VBIOS download from the gigabyte website , and now i cannot boot up my PC with the GPU is there anyway to fix this ? I need to boot up PC by unplug the GPU and go into BIOS change the graphic configuration to IGPU and install back the GPU to make it boot up .
> Whenever i use the GPU to boot up it will have a beep sound and i cant find any solution for that , have try removing the CMOS and put it back after few minutes its still same .
> Sorry for my bad english , hopefully someone can help me fix this .
> 
> ...



Definitely a bad bios flash. As its now on BIOS: Unknown
You need to find the same bios as your card originally had.
Keep the card plugged in but from bios as you told that you have switched to igp. So i presume you have no issues with the card plugged in while the display is from your igp.

You need this to flash its bios








						NVIDIA NVFlash (5.792.0) Download
					

NVIDIA NVFlash is used to flash the graphics card BIOS on Ampere, Turing, Pascal and all older NVIDIA cards.   NVFlash supports BIOS flashing on NVID




					www.techpowerup.com
				




And ofcorse your gfx bios file from here.









						Gigabyte GTX 1070 VBIOS
					

8 GB GDDR5, 1557 MHz GPU, 2002 MHz Memory




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 2, 2019)

Aqeel Shahzad said:


> Definitely a bad bios flash. As its now on BIOS: Unknown
> You need to find the same bios as your card originally had.
> Keep the card plugged in but from bios as you told that you have switched to igp. So i presume you have no issues with the card plugged in while the display is from your igp.
> 
> ...


That's the wrong bios man


eidairaman1 said:


> There are 2 files one matches your device ID and subsystem ID of 3703 and bios version, the other does not.
> 
> This is the file you need.
> 
> ...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 2, 2019)

@Karjian 
Flash back your original BIOS. If you didn't make a backup and can't find the original here in the GPU BIOS database, buy a new card. That last option kinda sucks, but always make backups..


----------



## Karjian (Jun 2, 2019)

I dont have the original BIOS .. If i buy a same model GPU can i copy that BIOS ? Or all the BIOS is different


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 2, 2019)

Karjian said:


> I dont have the original BIOS .. If i buy a same model GPU can i copy that BIOS ? Or all the BIOS is different


@eidairaman1 has a solution and tried to PM you. Check your inbox mate.


----------



## Karjian (Jun 2, 2019)

I am trying the thing he inbox me but i have no idea how to use nvflash ..
When i run the nvflash it just say Press enter to continue or Q to quit


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 2, 2019)

Karjian said:


> I am trying the thing he inbox me but i have no idea how to use nvflash ..
> When i run the nvflash it just say Press enter to continue or Q to quit


How did you flash it the first time then?


----------



## Karjian (Jun 2, 2019)

Thanks everyone for helping , my problem is resolved .


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 2, 2019)

Oh, good! How did you do it?


----------



## Karjian (Jun 2, 2019)

Easy NVFlash Guide with Pictures for GTX 970/980
					

Easy NVFlash Guide with Pictures for GTX 970/980  Step 1: Download the latest NVFlash from the following link: http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-970-980  Step 2: Create a folder called nvflash on your C: drive or whatever your root drive...




					www.overclock.net
				



I follow this guide and use all the software and BIOS that @eidairaman1 listed


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 2, 2019)

Karjian said:


> Easy NVFlash Guide with Pictures for GTX 970/980
> 
> 
> Easy NVFlash Guide with Pictures for GTX 970/980  Step 1: Download the latest NVFlash from the following link: http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-970-980  Step 2: Create a folder called nvflash on your C: drive or whatever your root drive...
> ...


Well done.


----------



## RalleB (Aug 27, 2020)

Sorry for bumping old thread but i have the same card as op except it’s rev.2.0 and almost the same problem. 

Long story short is that i bought a used Gigabyte GTX 1070 WINDFORCE OC 8G (rev. 2.0) 
The seller stated it was a working card, received it and i have spent hours to get it working. 
Tried it with 3 different computers with different configs but no signal out. 
The seller is not responding anymore. 

stumbled upon this thread and gpu-z gives me similar info as op. 
My problem is that i have no clue what the orginal bios was...

so what is my options?
Just start to flash different vbios from the database that is reported as the same card i have and hope it is going to work?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 27, 2020)

RalleB said:


> Sorry for bumping old thread but i have the same card as op except it’s rev.2.0 and almost the same problem.
> 
> Long story short is that i bought a used Gigabyte GTX 1070 WINDFORCE OC 8G (rev. 2.0)
> The seller stated it was a working card, received it and i have spent hours to get it working.
> ...


Can you take pictures of the labels on the back of the card? They might hell identify what exact card you have. TPU might have a VBIOS in it's database you can use to get it going, presuming the card has no physical defects.


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 27, 2020)

RalleB said:


> Sorry for bumping old thread but i have the same card as op except it’s rev.2.0 and almost the same problem.
> 
> Long story short is that i bought a used Gigabyte GTX 1070 WINDFORCE OC 8G (rev. 2.0)
> The seller stated it was a working card, received it and i have spent hours to get it working.
> ...


Depends where and how you bought it.
Returning it for a refund should be the first option.


----------



## Juanpe120 (Sep 5, 2020)

Hey, I have the same problem but with a gtx 1080. But the problem is that I can install any vbios, however, any vbios work for me. Its so weird because I only can install a vbios if I use ddu and then install the vga standard driver. 
The device manager gives me error 31 when the vga standard driver is installed, and when nvidia driver is installed the device manager gives me error 43.

Although any vbios is installed, gpu-z show me the same picture as @Karjian

Thanks a lot.


----------



## RalleB (Sep 8, 2020)

Hi!
Sorry for my late reply, i have been in contact with gigabyte esupport, they said that according to my serial number my card should have the F60 bios.

They can’t help me rma the card because i dont have the invoice of the card (cant send it back because of private seller who refuses to answer calls or mail)
And they cant provide the bios either.

However, now that i know what bios i need i found it on this excellent site.
have tried with several different nvflash and i get a an error reading/protectoff/writing.

So i did order a CH341A programmer with 1.8v adapter. So i am currently waiting for the long shipping from china to Sweden.

will update when i received the programmer.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 8, 2020)

RalleB said:


> they said that according to my serial number my card should have the F60 bios.


Check TPU's VBIOS vault and you should be able to find the right one.








						TechPowerUp
					

Extensive repository of graphics card BIOS image files. Our database covers submissions categorized by GPU vendor, type, and board partner variant.




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## sarahmoraes (Jul 14, 2021)

RalleB said:


> Sorry for bumping old thread but i have the same card as op except it’s rev.2.0 and almost the same problem.
> 
> Long story short is that i bought a used Gigabyte GTX 1070 WINDFORCE OC 8G (rev. 2.0)
> The seller stated it was a working card, received it and i have spent hours to get it working.
> ...


I have this exact same issue, although my gpu is a Sapphire's AMD RX 550 2GB


----------

